# Wranglers wranglings.



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I cleared this with the boss, so in this thread I am going to tell you nice folks about my new job(not new as been doing this for almost a year  ), I get out a lot, meet new and interesting people, oh and I basically get paid to spy on targets, yes thats right, I am a private investigator working for a firm out of Rotterdam, specializing in infidelity.

My personal history gives me a hell of an edge over my colleagues, I spot all the signs quickly and have a 90+% success with my cases, I had 3 months part time with a senior investigator and been full time on my own for nigh on 9 months now 

This is my first full time case.

"Not what she thought"

Female client, mid thirties called wanting her husband surveiled, why? She found panties don the side of the couch! Her words "*****s panties" meaning red lacy thongs in "S" size where clearly she was erm XXL lol.

Right, where do we begin, tailed the husband for a week, cell logs, spyware on phone, laptop and home PC, nothing from him at all out of place, odd!!!!

Week 2, Tuesday morning a frantic call wanting to know where he was when she was at dance classes Monday night as she found "black *****s panties" in the chair this time, a proper WTF moment for me as I was on him all night bar 30 minutes when I took a potty break, but the timing was off for him to get home from his chess club and back to park in the exact spot again before I was back.

Survieled him the rest of the week and nothing still, new approach needed as wife was getting ancy about it!

Sunday morning, whole family goes to his sisters in Belgium, time to put a camera in the lounge as thats where the panties are being found, also put one in the entrance hall and the vent at the head of the stair case, all wifi cameras and record continuously on a 48hr loop, you can look in on your cell or from any web device, absolutely state of the art and expensive just doesn't describe them well enough!

Monday afternoon, get set, cameras rolling, track him to chess club sit in the cafe with free wifi and watch whats happening at home.

I am happy to say, this case was not infidelity, he plays chess, she goes to dance class, but their 15yr old daughter 

No she does not have "a" boyfriend, but she does have a two hour group sex thing with three boys from school  the panties were hers, she had a lot of explaining to do on Tuesday.

For me, case closed.

For them, a debriefing with me over the two week tag and evidence and back to the office where they meet with councilors and talk about their lives and who they can pin the blame on.

I don't want to bore you with tales of how tough it is living out of a back pack in the trunk and sleeping for maybe 3hrs at a time, redbull and coffee all day and all night, I want to share some of the cases where we don't have bindings of courts and where everything has been settled, boss says, dead cases and closed cases are ok but nothing current!

Will dig out a goody for next week, anything in particular you want to know, holla


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wow!!! 

Hopefully the guys she brought along were around the same age not some weird sickos.


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey Dutch man,how are you ? I hope you can share more stories like this one.


----------



## Borntohang (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome home!!!!!!!


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

wranglerman said:


> I cleared this with the boss, so in this thread I am going to tell you nice folks about my new job(not new as been doing this for almost a year  ), I get out a lot, meet new and interesting people, oh and I basically get paid to spy on targets, yes thats right, I am a private investigator working for a firm out of Rotterdam, specializing in infidelity.
> 
> My personal history gives me a hell of an edge over my colleagues, I spot all the signs quickly and have a 90+% success with my cases, I had 3 months part time with a senior investigator and been full time on my own for nigh on 9 months now
> 
> ...


I hope the ife had a big apology for him though I do get her suspicions


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi wranglerman, welcome back to TAM.

If you wouldn't mind sharing (PM is fine), I wouldn't mind reading a bit more w/ respect to how you went about accomplishing this...



wranglerman said:


> ...spyware on phone...


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

How sad that the Mom did not recognize her daughters panties....

I guess a new European porn star in the making.

How sad.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Hi wranglerman, welcome back to TAM.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind sharing (PM is fine), I wouldn't mind reading a bit more w/ respect to how you went about accomplishing this...


Mobile Spy UK | Phone Spy Apps | Spy Phone Calls & SMS


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

The boys were her own age from her high school, daddies princess had her crown revoked!

Phone spying, see above post for linky, I have M who sets up all my techwares, I just snatch devices and or gain access to homes/offices to enable her to do her thing, she manages things descretely as there can be no mistakes in a divorce!

I hate the job at times to be honest, when I have to hunt low life cheaters who just don't give a s###, it's fun, but then there are the cold calculators who try to use you to force situations where D payouts get bigger, they don't give a rats about their spouse, they don't want to D them for I Love You in an email, they want telephoto cum shots, steamy car windows an naked asses, as thats where the money is, PA=PAY DAY, EA= counseling, marriage guidance. I had one client who wanted me to make arrangements to enable his wife to actually hook up with her long distance EA partner, he wanted out without loosing everything, her having a PA gets it signed, sealed and delivered, her caught in an EA just means he spends a boat load on guidance and couseling on a wife he doesn't want, then failure means D anyway but grounds that entitle her to half the estate.

Heading back to München now, my mark is on his way back from Australia and I want to get my VARs set up after downloading and listening to 13hrs of crap on the 4 of them  he's slippery, this one deserves to go down!!!


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

happyman64 said:


> How sad that the Mom did not recognize her daughters panties....
> 
> I guess a new European porn star in the making.
> 
> How sad.


Oh no, these were ordered from Victorias Secrets on moms credit card delivered to her best friends house, mom was still buying her Disney underwear, thongs are not allowed!!!!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome back, WM!

Just hit the subscribe button...lol.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Jeeeezus....


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

This should turn out to be one EPIC thread. Welcome back wranglerman!


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Jeeeezus....


El Bandito 

Hows tricks buddy? Was thinkin about you on your little break, wondered if you were back on board? 

Gotta tell ya man, been a crazy ride since I left the US of A! This is a hell of a life now I have freedom to roam and this job takes me all over, English speaking nationals in Europe be more paranoid about cheating than back home lol


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> El Bandito
> 
> Hows tricks buddy? Was thinkin about you on your little break, wondered if you were back on board?
> 
> Gotta tell ya man, been a crazy ride since I left the US of A! This is a hell of a life now I have freedom to roam and this job takes me all over,* English speaking nationals in Europe be more paranoid about cheating than back home lo*l


Is that right? I thought cheating was a bit more tolerated over there. 

Welcome back vaquero!


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> English speaking nationals in Europe be more paranoid about cheating than back home lol


As in more paranoid that their SO is cheating on them or paranoid to cheat themselves because of the stigma? If the latter, I sure we there were more of a stigma over here.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

What's the security atmosphere like with the refugee situation over there? I was thinking it was all being blown out of proportion, until the Cologne thing... I was in France and Germany again last spring, such great places and people.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

This should be fun WM maybe you could supplement your income adding stories to the British Tabloids 

55


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

OnTheRocks said:


> What's the security atmosphere like with the refugee situation over there? I was thinking it was all being blown out of proportion, until the Cologne thing... I was in France and Germany again last spring, such great places and people.


Security is as lax as ever, they rely on the public to report things, immigrants/migrants are enjoying the freebies and handouts at tax payers expenses, oh yes Cologne  you reap what you sow my pops always said!!!

Quick shower and out the door to Dusseldorf, if I have time tomorrow I will post up on another dead case 

Oh and most of my clients are either expat English or rich Americans over here, the native Hollanders are a lot more tollerant but when it comes to money, never take anything for granted!!! One woman thinks the H is banging the cleaning lady, not a chance, he works from home but goes out when she comes twice a week, coffee in a cafe, black with a muffin, usually blue berry, does at least two medium sudoku puzzles and goes home when she's done, a woman in her 50s plump with a blue rinse, hardly an Oh La La type, paranoid is a great way to sum it up lol.


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

wranglerman said:


> Security is as lax as ever, they rely on the public to report things, immigrants/migrants are enjoying the freebies and handouts at tax payers expenses, oh yes Cologne  you reap what you sow my pops always said!!!
> 
> Quick shower and out the door to Dusseldorf, if I have time tomorrow I will post up on another dead case
> 
> Oh and most of my clients are either expat English or rich Americans over here, the native Hollanders are a lot more tollerant but when it comes to money, never take anything for granted!!! One woman thinks the H is banging the cleaning lady, not a chance, he works from home but goes out when she comes twice a week, coffee in a cafe, black with a muffin, usually blue berry, does at least two medium sudoku puzzles and goes home when she's done, a woman in her 50s plump with a blue rinse, hardly an Oh La La type, paranoid is a great way to sum it up lol.


What happens when you go back and tell wife or husband that nothing is wrong with their marriage.

Especially in this case,how wife acted when she found the truth ?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

happyman64 said:


> How sad that the Mom did not recognize her daughters panties....
> 
> .


Naw, doesn't surprise me one bit. There was a point where my daughter started doing her own laundry and buying her own clothes.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

WM, any new updates you can share?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

